# Sticky  ViP622 - L7.11 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith

The version begin spooling; the first batch is cover only new (from factory) DVRs.


----------



## 4bama

I have L7.11 and my 622 is one of the original builds.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps other sats/tpns have more spools - that one seen on 61.5W.


----------



## P Smith

Found second spool at 119W tp19:
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...' & 'RBBY][BDEGHK-NPS].':
R0021649008-R0077291299 
R0079258855-R0079258855


----------



## Jim5506

"NEW" 622's from factory??


----------



## P Smith

Jim5506 said:


> "NEW" 622's from factory??


Yes, that separate spool targetting "*L0*00-*L0*ZZ"; new DVR coming from factory with SW versions *L0*.xx.
I'm not dismissing referb or remanufact boxes what treated same way.


----------



## P Smith

Now the version is spooling for all ViP622s.


----------



## 4bama

I've never seen this happen before so I assume it may be a new feature included with the latest firmware update.

Yesterday afternoon I was watching Discovery ID in HD when a sizable thunderstorm started...as the storm worsened and the signal began to fade I got a pop-up screen saying "The HD channel has been lost, switching to the SD channel"...and it did...the SD channel from a different satellite was OK..

I had to manually switch back to the HD channel after the storm passed.

Anyone else ever experience this automatic switch??? The feature may have been there in previous firmware versions but this is the first time I ever noticed it...good feature...and I assume if this was a timer event then the recording would also be switched to the SD channel...


----------



## Jim5506

I believe I read about the 722/722k getting this a couple of updates ago.



4bama said:


> I've never seen this happen before so I assume it may be a new feature included with the latest firmware update.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I was watching Discovery ID in HD when a sizable thunderstorm started...as the storm worsened and the signal began to fade I got a pop-up screen saying "The HD channel has been lost, switching to the SD channel"...and it did...the SD channel from a different satellite was OK..
> 
> I had to manually switch back to the HD channel after the storm passed.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience this automatic switch??? The feature may have been there in previous firmware versions but this is the first time I ever noticed it...good feature...and I assume if this was a timer event then the recording would also be switched to the SD channel...


----------



## dclaypool

Why is this topic still pinned when L716 has been out for months?


----------



## P Smith

PM to MODs,
posting here doing no good nor attention of them


----------



## BillJ

4bama said:


> I've never seen this happen before so I assume it may be a new feature included with the latest firmware update.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I was watching Discovery ID in HD when a sizable thunderstorm started...as the storm worsened and the signal began to fade I got a pop-up screen saying "The HD channel has been lost, switching to the SD channel"...and it did...the SD channel from a different satellite was OK..
> 
> I had to manually switch back to the HD channel after the storm passed.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience this automatic switch??? The feature may have been there in previous firmware versions but this is the first time I ever noticed it...good feature...and I assume if this was a timer event then the recording would also be switched to the SD channel...


Not sure which software added this helpful feature but I discovered it on both my 622s a few weeks ago. Both have L7.16 software. It triggered again last night during storms and was so seamless that we must have been turned away from the TV for a minute and only knew about it because the picture was narrow instead of widescreen. BTW, after the storm you do have to change channel to (up 1 channel in my case) to restore HD channel.


----------



## sieuthidonam

I have L7.11 and my 622 is one of the original builds.


----------



## mikeb56

I have had this VIP612 since april of 2014. It has a delay when u change channels where the audio and the picture take a few seconds to come up. It jerks and freezes on every channel. Particularly when u r watching a show that u had on pause for a while. Very annoying. It also has a tint problem that I haven't been able to adjust out. It doesn't do this on netflix or when I am watching a DVD thats why I know its from the DVR itself. I would like to get this fixed or replaced but the last Dish tech that came here was more concerned about his next call than he was about fixing my DVR.


----------



## dough_boy747

i wish they would fix the weather channel app so it would work right, you half to go to the sd version for it to work to get your local weather on it this is on my 722 receiver its been like this since i had it, you would think one day they would get it right, or fix it.


----------

